# 1964 Ford 2000,Hydraulic system question.



## robinsonm7777 (8 mo ago)

I have a 1964 Ford 2000 and I can't find any information on how much weight the rear hydraulic system can pick up. I have found that it has 2000 psi but i'm not sure how to figure out the capacity. Any help would be appreciated. 

Mike


----------



## robinsonm7777 (8 mo ago)

Hydraulic typeOpen centerHydraulic capacity7.6 L (8.03 US. qt, 6.69 Imp. qt.)Pressure2000 psi (137.9 bar)Valves2Pump flow4.0 gpm (15.1 lpm)

Here is the info that ive been able to find. Also, its a 5 speed, gas 4 cyl.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Welcome to the tractor forum. Lift capacity of a 3000 is supposed to be about 1700 lbs at the end of the lift arms. Your tractor should be capable of lifting that amount (if you can keep the front end on the ground). You will need front weights on your tractor. This is a limiting factor. 

I've got a Ford 3600. It routinely lifts an 8 ft, 1050 lb, Rhino finish mower but the front end gets a bit light when its up. I can still steer with no problems, but I'm near my limit without front weights. When I'm mowing the mower is on its wheels on the ground, so there is definitely no problems when mowing. 

There is another limit (the hydraulic relief valve will open with too much weight). I have been using my Ford 3600 to pull fence posts set in concrete. I don't know how much pull it takes, but the rear tires "squat" every time. One time, I had a tree root grown over the concrete the post was set in.... the relief valve opened. Had to cut the root, then pull the post.


----------



## robinsonm7777 (8 mo ago)

Thanks Sixbales. Then i shouldn't have any problems picking up a 900 lbs bale of hay with it. I think i'm giving up the small bales of hay and going to the large round ones.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

You may need some front weights.


----------

